# New to forum, but not horses. plz read my post in training!



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Hikari
Nice to meet you!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome from the Paint mares!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Welcome to the forums!! I hope you have fun posting.

I also hope Sunny is ok!


----------

